# Como hago para que una PC arranque con solo enchufarla?



## M.A.S (Feb 9, 2008)

Estimados colegas:

Como puedo hacer arrancar una PC con solo enchufarla?

La verdad es que estoy construyendo una fonola digital y necesito que la PC arranque se cargue el SO, todo eso con solo apretar el power master de la fonola.

Si me pueden contestar se los voy a agradecer.


----------



## Nimer (Feb 13, 2008)

Puenteando el botón de encendido..?


----------



## M.A.S (Feb 13, 2008)

Le pregunte a un armador de PCs y me dijo que puente el cable verde y el gris de la fuente de alimentación.

El verde es de arranque lleva 5v cuando lo envias a masa prende la pc. El gris no es una masa total, pero sirve a la perfección.

Saludos!


----------



## Leon Elec (Feb 13, 2008)

Es el verde a cualquier negro.


----------



## EROS (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola , te aconsejo que revises en las opciones del cmos de tu PC, o sea entra al set up y el las opciones de alimentación(power manage) busca que viene algo para esto que quieres hacer.
Yo tengo mi pc configurada para que en caso de que falle el fluido electrico, la pc arranque sola cuando se restablesca...

espero te sirva.


----------



## RECORDTOTAL (Sep 27, 2008)

Propongo lo siguiente:
----------------------------

Conectar solo la fuente del cpu directamente a la linea de 220vac y utilizar un pulsador como tecla main power conectada en paralelo al pulsador de encendido del cpu. 

Luego con un rele de 12v conectado a la fuente del cpu (cable amarillo y negro) encendes el resto del hardware (monitor, amplificador, etc). este rele se accionara al encender el cpu y dejara de funcionar cuando este se apague por soft (siempre y cuando la fuente sea ATX)

El unico riesgo es que unicamente el cpu quedara conectado permanentemente a la linea de 220vac aun cuando la maquina permanezca apagada. si el local dispone de una termica de corte general esto quedaria solucionado.

La ventaja de tener el cpu directo a 220vac es que siempre habra 5vdc en el cable morado (esta tension es para los puertos usb y admite una carga total de 1amper) y podes dejar aqui conectada alguna plaqueta con tecnologia TTL o PIC para mantener funcionando alguna electronica aun despues de apagarse la maquina (seria algo asi como el stand-by en los equipos comerciales).

No te aconsejo para nada que unas el cable verde con negro ni verde con gris... esto solo sirve para hacer arrancar la fuente y poder medirla cuando "NO" esta conectada al mother. Si lo esta estas señales debe manejarlas exclusivamente la placa madre a traves del bios. 

Hace rato armo este tipo de maquinas y no te imaginas la cantidad de cosas y pruebas que hice al respecto... la moraleja es: Trata de modificar lo menos posible todo lo referente al hardware que matiene funcionando la PC. Si necesitas algo especial recurri siempre a electronica externa, si esta electronica tiene que "dialogar" con la pc hace alguna interface que use el puerto paralelo (LPT) y aprende a programar en algun lenguaje que te permita manejar los bits de este puerto para lograr tus propositos...


Suerte...


Salu2 a todos los "fonoleros" y disculpen si revele alguna información que no debia...


----------

